# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  A I

## andynap

They have some very good singers this season and attractive too. Going to be interesting- it's always a popularity contest anyway.

----------


## bto

Joshua kicked it outta the house tonight....and the little gal after him, Holly, I think was great....and several others.

----------


## GramChop

Phillip Phillips!

Sad about the Gentle Giant, Jeremiah, being eliminated.

----------


## Eve

Love Joshua!

----------


## tim

Great season!

We've now got a forum for Books, Movies, and TV, and that's where we're going.

----------


## GramChop

Nice!  Thanks for the redirect Moderate One.

----------


## amyb

I like the expansion of our Book thread to include TV and Movies.

----------


## tim

I really liked Shannon's personality, but I can't disagree with the judges decision to turn her loose.

----------


## GramChop

I agree with you, Tim. But with some vocal coaching, she will be amazing in a few years. Remember, she's only 16 years old!!

I watched Wednesday's show again and I really liked Elise. I would definitely listen to her on my iPod.

----------


## tim

Super night for Idol!  I'm having trouble deciding on my favorite.

----------


## andynap

Sure is

----------


## GramChop

Wow.  This was the best AI EVER!  They were all amazing.  Any one of those young people could be the next American Idol.  They all have their own unique style.  I didn't want the show to end!

----------


## JEK

+1

----------


## Dennis

+2

----------


## bto

I agree this is a talented group and thought so from the beginning.  For some reason though, I can't make myself tune in regularly....

----------


## tim

Who's going home tonight?  My bet is Hollie or Elise.

----------


## JEK

Is there a bracket for that?

----------


## GramChop

Personally, I'm glad it was the third member of Milli Vanilli that went home tonight.  That hair was a skosh annoying. My guess is Holly is next if she doesn't step up her game.

----------


## Eve

I keep forgetting to watch.  I am hooked on Ashley Judd's show, Missing.  Way too good for TV.

----------


## andynap

He has no voice - had to go.

----------


## andynap

> I keep forgetting to watch.  I am hooked on Ashley Judd's show, Missing.  Way too good for TV.



When she finds the kid the show is over- right?

----------


## GramChop

I smiled as I watched Colton Dixon be true to himself as he gracefully sang himself home tonight.  I will miss him on the show.  But Phillip Phillips last night completely rocked my socks!  Whew....that boy is magic!!

----------


## NHDiane

If they end up finding the son, I think Ashley will want to hunt down that sneaky, no good (dead?) husband of hers!

----------


## Peter NJ

I have never watched the show but this season one of my friends is best friends with this Elise girl.She is blowing up facebook about Elise.Does she have a chance to win?

----------


## tim

IMHO, no.

----------


## JEK

But, she will make a living in the business.

----------


## tim

I think that all of the top 7 are going to make a living in the business.  I'm no music expert, but it sure appears to me to be the most talented group ever on one of these shows.  Also, they all seem to be really nice kids, or at least they're good actors.....

----------


## GramChop

> I have never watched the show but this season one of my friends is best friends with this Elise girl.She is blowing up facebook about Elise.Does she have a chance to win?



She's not my favorite, but she's good.  No...she's awesome, actually.  She's just not done anything that rocks my socks.

Phillip Phillips is my pick for the win.  And...NO, it has nothing to do with his dreaminess.  Ok, so maybe I lie ... a little!

----------


## tim

Phillip Phillips, brilliantly awkward according to the judges.  But he's my favorite as well.

----------


## tim

Who's going home tonight?  Tough call.

----------


## JEK

Very tough PP picked a bad 2nd song, IMHO.

----------


## tim

Poor Elise, but she was probably the weakest.

----------


## bto

So who's left other than PP and Josh?  I'm not keeping up like usual.

----------


## tim

Three girls remain: Hollie, Jessica, and Skylar.

----------


## Dennis

Hollie is the best singer, IMHO.

She needs to develop some stage presence.

----------


## JEK

As Steven said Jessica needs a few more hamburgers.

----------


## Dennis

He also praised one singer for choosing an obscure song while chastising another for the same thang.

Our in-home argument concerns Phillip Phillips. I say hes just a Dave Matthews tribute band waiting to happen. Lisa says hes the shizzle.

----------


## amyb

shizzle? explain that one please, Dennis

----------


## Dennis

If you were Missy, he'd be a plate of profiteroles.

----------


## tim

:)  :)  :)

----------


## amyb

Got it now.

----------


## bto

LOL....he'd be a plate of profiteroles, too funny!  On a serious note, I like PP, but Josh has the voice and stage presence to be another Luther, IMHO.

----------


## GramChop

> If you were Missy, he'd be a plate of profiteroles.



PP is INDEED a plate of profiteroles!  De....Lish....Yes!

----------


## NYCFred

> shizzle? explain that one please, Dennis



Yeah, Den, splain...LOL

(Ames? Think "bees knees" "Cat's pajamas" )

----------


## amyb

That 'splains  it, thanks Fred.

----------


## JEK

Joshua.  imho

----------


## tim

> Joshua.  imho



Definitely, he has the best voice and range, but will he get the votes?

----------


## GramChop

Got last night's on dvr. Will catch up prior to elimination hour. 

I do like Joshua, a lot.....but I REALLY love Phillip!

----------


## JEK

Skylar went out in a blaze! We will hear from her again.

----------


## Jeanette

Agreed. As Randy commented about Skylar, "She's ready." Can't wait for her first album...

Sorry to dissent my fellow forum-mates, but Phillip Phillips needs to go. Take away the pretty profiteroles face and he is seriously lacking in talent when compared to the remaining uber-talented finalists.

----------


## rivertrash

Jeanette, my wife says she agrees with you completely.

----------


## GramChop

> Agreed. As Randy commented about Skylar, "She's ready." Can't wait for her first album...
> 
> Sorry to dissent my fellow forum-mates, but Phillip Phillips needs to go. Take away the *pretty profiteroles face* and he is seriously lacking in talent when compared to the remaining uber-talented finalists.



Hmmm?  That conjures up some interesting visuals that I really enjoy.  Thanks for adding another dimension to my level of enjoyment of Phillip.

----------


## Dennis

> Take away the pretty profiteroles face and he is seriously lacking in talent when compared to the remaining uber-talented finalists.




 :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

> Joshua.  imho



What he said.

----------


## tim

Hollie's got to go tonight after her second performance last night.  Bad song choice for her.

----------


## bto

Agree, Tim....but Jessica knocked it out of the park last night....her second song was amazing....and Josh, of course.

----------


## tim

But the ladies love Phillip!

----------


## Dennis

Joshua "could" win but I predict he will not sell records.

Too much gospel influence for the MS market.

Not really a sex symbol (for the females anyway).

Hollie still has the best voice overall IMHO.


I think the judges bias is apparent and they are trying to influence the outcome with their comments that, at times, they seem very uncomfortable in saying. Lots of looking down at notes.

----------


## JEK

Tears for Hollie.

----------


## Jeanette

This is outrageous, America, what were you thinking??

----------


## JEK

I disagree. She needed to go. Still tears.

----------


## Dennis

Write it down: five years from now, she'll be as popular as that guy they brought back to sing tonight.

----------


## JEK

I think that about all four of them. The best final four every.

----------


## Jeanette

> I disagree. She needed to go. Still tears.



Tears on this end, too...

But, dude, I am scratching my head that anybody thinks Phillip Phillips deserves to be in the final 3. Really? His voice isn't that good and this shouldn't be a beauty contest. Hollie AND Skylar blew him away. 

Jessica's voice is exquisite.

----------


## JEK

The America that is speaking is under the influence of other urges, influences and ideas than we mere adults.

----------


## GramChop

It's a profiteroles-loving America!

----------


## Jeanette

> The America that is speaking is under the influence of other urges, influences and ideas than we mere adults.



That's the downside of a democratic vote. You are never assured of the best talent winning.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> The America that is speaking is under the influence of other urges, influences and ideas than we mere adults.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the downside of a democratic vote. You are never assured of the best talent winning.




Freddie gets a softball....

----------


## Jeanette

Yup. I thought of him as I wrote that...

----------


## GramChop

Great performances by all contestants tonight, but Profiteroles Phillips gets my vote yet again!

----------


## GramChop

> Sorry to dissent my fellow forum-mates, but *Phillip Phillips needs to go*. Take away the pretty profiteroles face and he is seriously lacking in talent when compared to the remaining uber-talented finalists.



*...to the FINALE!!!!*

----------

